# [SOLVED] Hitachi 42PD6A10 - 1080p



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

Evening All,

Just wondering if anyone knows if this TV supports 1080p?

Thanks

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Hitachi 42PD6A10 - 1080p*

It has a HDMI port but it's only HD Ready, meaning that you will not get the full benefit of FullHD movies. My advice would rather go for a FullHD TV as their prices keep dropping all the time.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Hitachi 42PD6A10 - 1080p*

Thanks very much.


----------

